# Got Tigers?



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw these Tigers in the water, So I caught them.



24 inches!

A Cut all dressed up.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good.
I liked your post, so I "liked" it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I liked your post of my post so I liked it.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Awesome fish! The cut is the best though.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Some great lookin' fish! Nice work.


----------

